# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Cardispan...a true weight loss dream--

## Sandunguero

First post in this forum. Saying hello to all of you to start. Nice forum.

Been hooked in the gym lately, everyone loves Cardispan. For those of you who don't know what Cardispan is, it was used in the late 90's for pregnate woman. It is still used for woman while in pregnacy for some reasonm that I still don't know and it's used for endurance athletes.

It's just a mix of carnitine. Levo-carnitine and there mix compounds. Need to find more about this supplement. In my country, people go crazy at the gym and I am one of them with a buzz!

My personal experience with 5cc vials . I lost 9 pounds in two weeks. Wow? I don't think so when you compare it to DNP , Clenbuterol or Ephedra...

But rather than going with Ephedra, in which you get an euphoric feeling that NOT much of my friends can get in control, I will definitely prefer Cardispan for weight loss. 

Differences from experience substances:
1) *Ephedra* ( 25mg Ephedra) - Sweat for 3-7 hours if taking 2-4 pills throught the day
2) *Clenbuterol*- 4-6 (0.02) Spiropent caps, you shake to damm much. At least with me.
3) *DNP*- You sweat like a pig, did a test with my friend(doctor)...and it raised my body temperature at 43% with the magic yellow pill. Best chemical out there to lose fat and of course the drawback lose muscle. Drink 1-2 gallons or water through the day, if not you will likely die. Period.
4)*Cardispan*- Perfect solution. I don't like injecting myself, reason why I use oral winny when the time comes. But I was a Cypionate fan. LOL!

Anyways, Levocarnitina aka - ( Cardisapan) is a gret natural safe remedy. Similar to ephedra, however, without side-effects. That's with me. You can get it from $15-$25 US online. (Highly Reccomend for loosing weight, my personal favorite)


Hope to learn a bunch more. This seems to be an excellent site. No more mistakes with steroids cycles, need to use them right...your help and assistance is always appreciated. Just wanted to drop a quck hi and some starting past results.

Hope to hear from all ya!

*Sandunguero*

----------


## Alpha-Male

never heard of it before...bump for more info, experiences...

AM

----------


## majorpecs

I tried 50ml of it and it didn't do jack shit for me.

----------


## punchrf

i don't know if it worked for me or not. i forgot to take measurement of my stomach area before i started but it was nothing noticeable over a 4 week period. going to try it again in 2 weeks with measurements. if it doesn't work then i only waisted insulin needles. going to try for 8 weeks. some claim to have impressive results but it comes down to diet more than the anything compared to the active ingredient l-carnitine.

----------


## punchrf

> First post in this forum. Saying hello to all of you to start. Nice forum.
> 
> Been hooked in the gym lately, everyone loves Cardispan. For those of you who don't know what Cardispan is, it was used in the late 90's for pregnate woman. It is still used for woman while in pregnacy for some reasonm that I still don't know and it's used for endurance athletes.
> 
> It's just a mix of carnitine. Levo-carnitine and there mix compounds. Need to find more about this supplement. In my country, people go crazy at the gym and I am one of them with a buzz!
> 
> My personal experience with 5cc vials . I lost 9 pounds in two weeks. Wow? I don't think so when you compare it to DNP , Clenbuterol or Ephedra...
> 
> But rather than going with Ephedra, in which you get an euphoric feeling that NOT much of my friends can get in control, I will definitely prefer Cardispan for weight loss. 
> ...


i have a hard time believing you lost 9 pounds in 2 weeks just because of cardispan. did you increase your cardio or improve your diet during this time? a 43% increase in body tempature from dnp? isn't the natural body temp somewhere around 98.6 degrees? so if i'm understanding this right your body tempature was around 140 degrees? dnp is also muscle spareing. if you are calorie deprived you can lose muscle. as for ephedra it makes me hyped up but no sweating for 3-7 hours. it sounds to me like you are trying to market cardispan on this board without coming right out and saying it.  :Aajack:

----------


## Sandunguero

> i have a hard time believing you lost 9 pounds in 2 weeks just because of cardispan. did you increase your cardio or improve your diet during this time? a 43% increase in body tempature from dnp? isn't the natural body temp somewhere around 98.6 degrees? so if i'm understanding this right your body tempature was around 140 degrees? dnp is also muscle spareing. if you are calorie deprived you can lose muscle. as for ephedra it makes me hyped up but no sweating for 3-7 hours. it sounds to me like you are trying to market cardispan on this board without coming right out and saying it.


Sorry for the late reply. Me market Cardispan( I think the following are my $0.02...)  :Aajack:  , no sweetheart...*I am trying to look for a new darn supplier of Cardispan actually*, I don't lose my time with $10 and $12 there  :Wink/Grin:  . 




> i have a hard time believing you lost 9 pounds in 2 weeks just because of cardispan. did you increase your cardio or improve your diet during this time? a 43% increase in body tempature from dnp?


Yes 9 pounds by sticking with the same 5-6 meal diet plan and increasing cardio for 10 additional minutes for 5 days in the complete week. Yes, DNP can actually increase up to 43% your temperature, even 50% if I am not mistaken. *Maybe "Muscular Development" magazines is posting the wrong re-search and studies from Chicago university*  studies  :Hmmmm:  




> dnp is also muscle spareing. if you are calorie deprived you can lose muscle.


 I was too overweight, I din't care in that time the consequences, loosing muscle will actually be good in my opinion when you are over 260 pounds and 5'11.

In conclusion cardispan works, I love it and it does not give me that darn euphoric fantasy house dance dream everytie I use it.  :Nutkick:  

Hope I found a new mexican cardispan supplier, it is totally legal in US.

Sandunguero  :1seeyah:

----------


## bigbouncinballs

> Sorry for the late reply. Me market Cardispan( I think the following are my $0.02...)  , no sweetheart...*I am trying to look for a new darn supplier of Cardispan actually*, I don't lose my time with $10 and $12 there  . 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 9 pounds by sticking with the same 5-6 meal diet plan and increasing cardio for 10 additional minutes for 5 days in the complete week. Yes, DNP can actually increase up to 43% your temperature, even 50% if I am not mistaken. *Maybe "Muscular Development" magazines is posting the wrong re-search and studies from Chicago university*  studies  
> 
> I was too overweight, I din't care in that time the consequences, loosing muscle will actually be good in my opinion when you are over 260 pounds and 5'11.
> 
> In conclusion cardispan works, I love it and it does not give me that darn euphoric fantasy house dance dream everytie I use it.  
> ...


are you fookin retarded. if your temperature is 140 yer dead... PERIOD.
and with two posts you should cease referring to anyone as sweatheart.

----------


## Sandunguero

> I tried 50ml of it and it didn't do jack shit for me.


Bro' were you in diet? With ephedra I din't have to be in diet, but I went on depression everytime I went out of it. 

Sandunguero

----------


## Sandunguero

> are you fookin retarded. if your temperature is 140 yer dead... PERIOD.
> and with two posts you should cease referring to anyone as sweatheart.


Retarded? Ha...I can give a crap about what you say. Maybe a million dollar company can be wrong.

They wrote this:
Ephedra 3%
Clenbuterol 10% Temp. Degree increase
DNP - Up to 50%.




> and with two posts you should cease referring to anyone as sweatheart


 Man/Girl or whatever you are, I am not here for this non-sense crap, if you don't have nothing intelligent and appropiate to post, just shut-up ( will I get flame by this...again I hardly care, even if my post are -10)...

Man just do this on my behalf...  :Aajack:  and  :Asskiss:  while you keep trying to offend me, it will not work.

 :Wink/Grin:  

Sandunguero

----------


## bigbouncinballs

"if you don't have nothing intelligent and appropriate to post..."
it's "anything"... "anything" is the word you were looking for.
my post was and is as relevant as it gets... 140 degrees and you're dead.

----------


## dive_kid

way to make friends bro. keep it up.
in responce to the thred:
a lot of weight loss drugs do rely om an increas of body temp to work.
but plain and simple, once temp goes above 100-102 degrees you are in troubble.
much higher and the body cant even sweat any more. you will start to go into sever heat stroke. major head aches and even start to loose vision. next step is cardiac arrest. the body will just shut down trying to cool down..
My guess is you read the article wrong. or they infact made a HUGE mistake and should re-write the article.

----------


## Sandunguero

> way to make friends bro. keep it up.
> in responce to the thred:
> a lot of weight loss drugs do rely om an increas of body temp to work.
> but plain and simple, once temp goes above 100-102 degrees you are in troubble.


It must be an error mistake. Anyways, I just needed to reply the correct way. Sorry bro's, but you know how it is, some people just think that if you only have 1-4 post...the guy posting the comment or post is just a newbie or a seasoned rookie  :AaGreen22:  

No harms done I hope. Just wanted to make sure I was not mistaken  :LOL:  

Sandunguero

----------


## D7M

nice bump, spammer. 

only good thing was I saw bigbouncingballs post...he was good people

----------


## Dizz28

Sounds like an ad, this guy is a spammer

----------


## Tigershark

> Sounds like an ad, this guy is a spammer


I would have to agree.

----------


## lovbyts

> Sounds like an ad, this guy is a spammer


OK you guys didnt get that after reading the first sentence of the first post. :Hmmmm:  Long before I read the other responses and replies I figured it was SPAM.  :Frown: 
ANYONE who come in here and trying to push a product the first 50 post is just a SPAMMER...

----------


## alexs

Tried it too, did nothing for me at all

----------


## aestheticmind

random bump for a 4 year old spam thread?

start a new thread and ask that

----------


## flyin2jz

> OK you guys didnt get that after reading the first sentence of the first post. Long before I read the other responses and replies I figured it was SPAM. 
> ANYONE who come in here and trying to push a product the first 50 post is just a SPAMMER...



dude if ur 5'11 and 260, ive got money that says u could shit 9lbs at one sitting(no pun intended)

----------


## CBGB

Wow, just F'in Wow

----------


## Tarheel

Ignorant...clenbuterol increasing your temp by 10%???....you would be dead fool!

----------


## MACKATTACK

In before the lock...............this thread is just...............Horrible...........

----------


## ninesecz

> I HAVE CARDISPAN AVAILABLE ... IN AMPULE VERSION OR PILL VERSION
> 
> AMPULE VERSION IS 20DLLS... (5 AMPULES)
> 
> PILL VERSION IS 45DLLS (20 PILLS)
> 
> + 6.50 DLLS SHIPPING TO USA OR PUERTO RICO,
> 
> IM HERE AT THE USA, PAYMENTS CAN BE MADE WITH PAYPAL LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED [email protected]


 You are "here at the USA huh"? never heard anyone who lives in the USA say they are at the USA!! Nice Post with ggod advertising..

Reported!!

----------


## peteroy01

Btw the 3,10, and 43% was metabolic rate not temp. Somewhere around 106degrees ur brain starts to cook.

----------


## Español

> You are "here at the USA huh"? never heard anyone who lives in the USA say they are at the USA!! Nice Post with ggod advertising..
> 
> Reported!!


This is clearly a translation issue, this guy is thinking in spanish and writing in english! And you are just trying to messed up his sales! I will try to send an email and see if I can get an aswer!!

good luck jsalmon!

----------


## MASSMurderR

holy SHIT!!!! i thought you guy's were hard on me! LOL!!

----------

